
Why promiscuous Covid-19 testing is unwise - leephillips
https://lee-phillips.org/testingbad/
======
quantified
> Those who suggest a universal testing program are not recommending that
> everyone receive an expensive, time-consuming, accurate COVID test.

I’d recommend an inexpensive, accurate test and the time is what it is. If we
scaled up test processing, it wouldn’t be that time-consuming, so the premise
seems a bit specious. The price can be controlled better than it is.

~~~
leephillips
Tell me about this inexpensive, accurate test. I actually don’t know about the
latest developments in test technology.

